# Gay Rights Rally



## Gsurf1029 (Nov 15, 2008)

Went to a gay rights rally on south beach. It was actually a ton of fun.
This shot is of the only guy there against gay rights. Some of the stuff he was saying was just unbelievable. I was shocked. He was almost looking for a fight. 

In this particular shot he was arguing with a group of 16 year old jewish girls. Yelling at them actually. Telling them to repent or they will burn in hell.
Close mindedness kills.


----------



## keybq (Nov 15, 2008)

he looks like he is about to stab someone with that pole


----------



## sunlioness (Nov 15, 2008)

I was first reading your comments and it was only after I had read them that I scrolled down to see the picture! Just like a had pictured it in my mind, you got the spirit perfectly!


----------



## Fox Paw (Nov 15, 2008)

A depressing picture, but a good one.  Since we're admonished to keep our political views to ourselves, I'll say no more.


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great shot, and great photojournalism. This looks like something that would appear in the newspaper, but I think it would look better in color.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice shot...(a little frightening too) his face is a little dark (or is it my monitor)....it would be great (for photographic purposes) to be able to see all that rage in his eyes.

I disagree about the colour....b&w seems to work....given the shirt he is wearing--it really stands out in b&w.


----------



## therustytracks (Nov 17, 2008)

this shot has an amazingly awesome mood. you did a great job. I can feel the tension. I really like this shot.


----------



## xomikronx (Nov 24, 2008)

very tense.


----------



## tonymp (Dec 2, 2008)

He looks to have missed out *Religious Fanatics* from his shirt LOL! 
Mental illness comes in many forms!
Good shot by the way -you're captured the mood perfectly!

Tony


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree, black and white really works with this photo. Color I think would detract from the emotion you get from this guy. And where he is the main thing in focus with the dramatic white and black t-shirt, he is the main focal point in this shot, color would ruin it. Color would bring other things out and move the attention away from the protestor. Great shot! I think you captured the moment perfectly!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

Gsurf1029 said:


> Went to a gay rights rally on south beach. It was actually a ton of fun.
> This shot is of the only guy there against gay rights. Some of the stuff he was saying was just unbelievable. I was shocked. He was almost looking for a fight. Believe it, or not, some people still go to church every weekend and say grace before dinner....
> 
> In this particular shot he was arguing with a group of 16 year old jewish girls. Yelling at them actually. Telling them to repent or they will burn in hell.
> Close mindedness kills.



First of all, you're obviously advocating on bahalf of homesexuals, which I believe is against the forum rules.

It would be possible to post this shot without the lecture and capture the same emotion.

Without expressing an opinion either way-It's not close mindedness when it's against your religion..  It's called sticking to your morals and not bowing to the pressures of society.  

That said, I do believe that yelling at gays is abusive and wrong, however, they're effectively doing the same by getting in the public's face and forcing people to choose.  They should know that there will be trouble.  
You can't honestly expect to hold a rally advocating that side of such a hot-button issue and not expect problems.  It is very offensive to some.


----------



## Artograph (Dec 2, 2008)

stsinner said:


> First of all, you're obviously advocating on bahalf of homesexuals, which I believe is against the forum rules.
> 
> It would be possible to post this shot without the lecture and capture the same emotion.
> 
> ...


 

Blah, blah, blah....I don't think the original poster (or any other reponders) overstepped boundries.  I do however think _YOU_ have.  Also, just to let you know...some will find _your_ post highly offensive.  Me included.

Now....do you have anything to say about the *PHOTO*???  :er:


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

Artograph said:


> Blah, blah, blah....I don't think the original poster (or any other reponders) overstepped boundries.  I do however think _YOU_ have.  Also, just to let you know...some will find _your_ post highly offensive.  Me included.
> 
> Now....do you have anything to say about the *PHOTO*???  :er:



If the photo alone was posted, I might have, but I was distracted by the politics.  

I think it's a great picture.  Taken at just the right time, and almost as if the guy was oblivious to the photographer.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2008)

Lets keep the religious and political comments to ourselves please.


----------



## tonymp (Dec 2, 2008)

Can somebody explain what a 'Church Gossip' is please? The guy obviously doesn't like them so they must be really BAD LOL.


----------



## dave196 (Dec 14, 2008)

he should add the close minded to his shirt.
i mean im sure no religious symbol of peace would be telling jewish teens they would burn in hell anyway!
Ohh and the photos cool, drama drama. really good timing with the shutter finger


----------



## gob144 (Dec 27, 2008)

i love seeing photos of such a contraversal subject. it quickly rouses poeples emotions and gets people talking or arguing. No matter what your opinion is this picture is making you think of the situation, which is great especially for photojounalism. good job on the photo.


----------

